# بستان الرهبان



## oesi no (8 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام ونعمه 
النهاردة جايب ليكم بستان الرهبان 
اوديو 
بس مع الاسف 
امتدادها ra
ودة علشان نقلل مساحتها 
ومساحتها 
100
ميجا 
مقسمه الى 12جزء
سيتم رفعهم جميعا بأذن المسيح

الجزء الاول
http://www.yourfilehost.com/media.php?cat=other&file=____1.RA


الجزء الثانى
http://www.yourfilehost.com/media.php?cat=other&file=____2.RA


الجزء الثالث
http://www.yourfilehost.com/media.php?cat=other&file=____3.RA


الجزء الرابع
http://www.yourfilehost.com/media.php?cat=other&file=____4.RA

شكر خاص جدا للاخ ريمون 
على محبته ومساعدته لى 
وانتظرو باقى الاجزاء
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## merry1956 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لتعبكم ولكن الموقع اللي عليه بستان الرهبان لايفتح


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع الله يعوض تعبك اخى العزيز


----------



## بنت العذراء (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: بستان الرهبان*

سلام نعمه
 انا نفسي انزل بستان الرهبان لكن مش عرفه هو اللينك مش شغال ولو اللينك شغال حد يقولي 
انزله ازاي
شكرا
بنت العذرا


----------



## oesi no (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بستان الرهبان*

اسف على التاخير فى الرد ولكن كان عندى ظروف 
مع الاسف بستان الرهبان اتمسح من المواقع اللى رفعتها عليه ولكنى وجدت روابط تانيه  بصوت انقى واحسن 
بستان الرهبان كامل من موقع كوبتك نت 
بستان الرهبان 

الموقع دة بيحتاج  اسم وباص ورد  علشان التحميل 

*Username:  		 www.copticnet.com*​ *Password:  copticnet*​ ​


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بستان الرهبان*

موضوع رائع أخي الحبيب oesi_no. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.  فهذا الكتاب من احب الكتب إلى قلبي. شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بستان الرهبان*

*بجد............
راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
وبعدين ولا يهمك ram ولا اى امتداد تانى ..المهم البركة اللى فى الموضوع
ربنا يعوضك خير..ويبارك تعبك..ومستنية باقى الاجزاء*


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بستان الرهبان*

*ياريت يا جورج لو متقسمين عندك على عشر اجزاء بس ربنا يعوضك وترفعهم على موقع4shared
عشان النت عندى مش هايساعدنى احمل 21 جزء من موقع copticnet
لكن شكرا على الموقع والمجهود ربنا يباركك*


----------



## oesi no (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بستان الرهبان*



egyptchristian قال:


> موضوع رائع أخي الحبيب oesi_no. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.  فهذا الكتاب من احب الكتب إلى قلبي. شكراً جزيلاً


اجيبلك الكتاب تقريه عندى بصيغة pdf ومساحته صغننه خالص بس عايز برنامج تشغلى عليه الملف ده والبرنامج كمان مساحته صغيرة ومش بيتسطب كمان لو عايزاهم اجيبهم ​


----------



## oesi no (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بستان الرهبان*



ginajoojoo قال:


> *ياريت يا جورج لو متقسمين عندك على عشر اجزاء بس ربنا يعوضك وترفعهم على موقع4shared
> عشان النت عندى مش هايساعدنى احمل 21 جزء من موقع copticnet
> لكن شكرا على الموقع والمجهود ربنا يباركك*


بصراحه اللى عندى صوتهم مش حلو خالص  بس انا معنديش مانع ارفعهم ليكى  بس مش دلوقتى خالص عندى امتحانات  ولكن عندى الكتاب بصيغة pdf اجيبه ولا ايه ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بستان الرهبان*

ميرسى يا جورج على اهتمامك..انا الحقيقة محتاجاهم صوت
وهاحاول انزلهم واحدة واحدة من copticnet
ربنا معاك فى امتحاناتك..صلى من اجلى


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بستان الرهبان*



oesi_no قال:


> اجيبلك الكتاب تقريه عندى بصيغة pdf ومساحته صغننه خالص بس عايز برنامج تشغلى عليه الملف ده والبرنامج كمان مساحته صغيرة ومش بيتسطب كمان لو عايزاهم اجيبهم ​



ياريت يا جورج، أكون متشكر ليك خالص.  أنا دورت على بستان الرهبان كـ PDF من فترة ولم اجده. بس متعطلش نفسك دلوقتي علشان امتحاناتك.


----------



## oesi no (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بستان الرهبان*

ههههههههههههه 
انا كدة كدة متعطل 
عموما دة صغير جدا ومش هياخد وقت خالص 
بستان الرهبان

البرنامج 
فوكست ريدر​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: بستان الرهبان*



oesi_no قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> انا كدة كدة متعطل
> عموما دة صغير جدا ومش هياخد وقت خالص
> بستان الرهبان
> ...



:big35: متحرمش منك ابداً يا رجل المهام الصعبة :big29:


----------



## ashraf-gad (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بستان الرهبان*

مشكور
وربنا يبارك


----------



## shehatayoub (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا والرب يعوضكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا جو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (5 مايو 2009)

_تسلم ايدك oesi_no_
_مجهود رائع_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا يا جو

ربنا يباركك


----------

